# Jersey Black Giant



## gfwebster (Mar 21, 2013)

These are pics of my Jersey Black Giant. Again 7 weeks. Hen or rooster.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess, rooster.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my Black Jersey Giant Roo ... In training. Just arrived today and 2 days old. I got 3 girls and him. He's bigger and lighter than the little ladies.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

GUESS *! 
*_hen.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Prolly Roo!


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

What a beautiful bird. How can you tell he is a roo..the larger one? Mine looks just like yours and she is sexed to be a lady. Scary this waiting to see what sex they turn out to be. I have 4 new hens about 12-16 weeks. I have a BR a silver and golden wyondotte and the JG. I have heard one crow two times and the past 3 weeks. It was a failed attempt at crowing but now Im worried. It could be the silver it has this husky voice and it is running up on everything. Even the dog is its practice victim. He is the nicest looking bird. I would hate to have to take him back. Mine have a 2 month guarantee that if they are not pullets, they will take it back if it is a roo. Im attached to it now. It will be hard to do.


----------

